# My Very First Fatty



## tlhiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Well after reading alot about fatties and being too impatient to wait for the weekend to do a breakfast fatty, I decided to try my hand at a pizza fatty for my first fatty attempt this afternoon.  I went with just regular ground breakfast sausage, pizza sauce, pepperoni, mozzarella cheese, more pepperroni, and of course ... the bacon weave.  The fatty is in the smoker being smoked with pecan (as it was all I had left beside mesquite).  Attached are some Q-View of the construction process.  I'll try to post some more of the finished product before and after being sliced after it's done.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 2, 2009)

nice job cant wait to see it done


----------



## gnubee (Sep 2, 2009)

Looookkinnnngg gooooood so far! You will not believe how great they taste. Thanks for the qview. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points for not waiting and getting er done!


----------



## tlhiv (Sep 2, 2009)

I am seriously curious to how it looks in the smoker, but I refuse to open the smoker door.  I guess it's done with the probe thermometer says so


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice job on the first fattie.  Looks great so far...


----------



## tlhiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Should I expect the fatty to stick to my stainless steel grates, or should the fat in this thing help the stickiness when it's time for me to remove it?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Never had mine stick.  Should be fine..


----------



## tlhiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks.  Should it rest before slicing (like my long smoked meats)?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 2, 2009)

You sound alittle bit antsy there tlhiv don't worry it will be fine. Just let it go I know how much you want to dig into that nice hot smokey flavored pizza fattie with all that cheese just oozing out all over the plate and that smokey bacon weave will I get a big piece or should I let it rest longer it's so nice and brownish color and NO YOU HAVE TO TAKE SOME PICTURES FIRST thats for us then you can get back to that smokey hot goodness.


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking good!  I am really interested in your perception after you get to cut it open.  Make sure you document it for us!


----------



## tlhiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of the finished product.  I must say that it was quite a tasty treat.  I'm pretty impressed.  My only complaint is that it seems a little greasy.  I suspect that's more from the pepperoni and less due to the bacon, so hopefully future fatties (e.g., breakfast) will be close to perfect.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## fmcowboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Tlhiv:

Great job. Looks good. Yeah the grease is from the pepperoni. What I did to combat this was to nukle the slices for about 15 seconds on some papertowels then blot all of the grease off. it took care of almost all of the grease in he finished product.

take a look at my first Italian fattie and see what I mean.

again great job!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice Job on your first fattie, it looks great...


----------



## rivet (Sep 3, 2009)

Excellent job on your first fattie! Welcome to the club. It only gets better from here


----------



## fmcowboy (Sep 3, 2009)

oops, forgot the link

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...attie+italiano

notice all that grease


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

for a great first fattie!


One fattie that I did included pepperoni, and I thought it might be greasy too...to combat this, I put the pepperoni on the bacon and rolled the fattie the same. That way, the grease from the pepperoni dripped away instead of being encapsulated inside the sausage of the fattie. It worked really well...check it out at this link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75603


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad you went ahead and made one.   Welcome to the addiction!


----------

